# Pacemaker Generators



## amym (Feb 22, 2012)

We billed a CPT 33213 for the Pacemaker Generator insertion and 33233 for the removal.  CPT 33233 is bundled into 33213.  I have looked through a CPT code book and could not find a code that has a description of both.  Is there a code out there for both and if not, can we appeal the bundling?

Thanks.


----------



## syllingk (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you looked at 33227. If you replaced the existing generator _andnew leads you would use 33206,33207, or33208_


----------



## amym (Feb 23, 2012)

33227 is not a valid code for 2012 and he only replaced the generator without touching the leads.


----------



## twizzle (Feb 26, 2012)

*Generator change*



amym said:


> 33227 is not a valid code for 2012 and he only replaced the generator without touching the leads.



Of course 33227 is a valid code for 2012. It describes changing out a single pacer generator. 33228 is for a dual chamber which, since you mentioned 33213, is presumably what you want isn't it? I'm not sure which CPT book you're using but if it says 33227 is not valid I'd send it back. 33233 and 33213 are definitely not billable together as your 2012 CPT will (should) tell you.


----------



## aeberle2 (Feb 27, 2012)

This is correct. Codes 33227-33229 are new codes for 2012 for the replacement of pacemaker generator only. The AMA bundled the replacement and removal of the generator this year. If you are coding for a dual chamber pacemaker generator exchange without lead replacement, then you would use code 33228.


----------

